# Beretta Nano take down tool



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

Check out this handy tool:

Beretta Nano Takedown Screw Tool | eBay


----------



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

Check out this new part:

Beretta Nano Takedown Screw Tool | eBay

I love my Nano! It has become my every day carry item. Yes sir, this is a well designed pistol.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe this is pretty cool, especially when it fits in the pistol. Albeit, a coin, shell casing, screw driver, etc.. works as well.


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

A dime works fine...


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Am I missing something? The wife carries a Nano. I'm in charge of maintenance. It's a slot. A dime fits it perfectly. A special tool is an answer to a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## rtb (Apr 28, 2014)

CentexShooter said:


> Am I missing something? The wife carries a Nano. I'm in charge of maintenance. It's a slot. A dime fits it perfectly. A special tool is an answer to a problem that doesn't exist.


Well, like anything else, it's not for everyone. I think it is cool, and always there, ready to be used when needed. Sometimes, you just do not have a coin... As for the problem that does not exist? That's an interesting way of putting it. There are lots of products on the market for all kinds of things. Special covers for phones is an answer to a non existent problem too, as an example, huh?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CentexShooter said:


> Am I missing something? The wife carries a Nano. I'm in charge of maintenance. It's a slot. A dime fits it perfectly. A special tool is an answer to a problem that doesn't exist.


LOL. Well, if you make it, they will come.


----------

